
Show HN: Vocally.us – get direct voice-feedback from your users - sourav2562
https://www.vocally.us
======
sourav2562
Hi HN,

We just launched Vocally.us - a tool to collect qualitative feedback from your
users, customers, employees or market using intuitive voice surveys.

We built Vocally.us because despite working with tons of data in our past, we
always felt like there was something missing the connected quant metrics (the
What) with qualitative rationale (the Why).

We think that Product, Research and Marketing teams could all benefit for a
tool that connects the What to the Why by making it easier to capture quant
and qual data and connecting the dots between them.

Here's a short demo survey you can take yourself: [http://bit.ly/Vocallyus-
short-demo](http://bit.ly/Vocallyus-short-demo)

Here's a full-featured version: [http://bit.ly/Vocallyus-full-featured-
demo](http://bit.ly/Vocallyus-full-featured-demo)

Obviously there are tons of features missing and a long roadmap ahead, but
would love to get your feedback on what you think of our stab at the MVP.

Welcome all feedback and comments.

Cheers!

